# HUNG - waiting for system event notification service



## macthorough

When shutting down my fresh install of Server2008R2 the Dell 490 freezes on shutdown when the computer is waiting for system event notification service...


----------



## 2xg

Check the Dependancies if it's in Auto and if it's running => COM+ Event System
If it's disabled, start the Service.


----------



## macthorough

All the services and dependencies are started and set to automatic. When shutting down it still freezes... Any other ideas?


----------



## 2xg

What's the hardware specs of the server? Also, what are the Apps and Roles that are configured and running?


----------



## macthorough

I will get back to you on the hardware specs... The only role I installed was Hyper V. FYI - I enabled the Virtual settings in the BIOS. I'm going to lookup some Dell BIOS updates... But other than Hyper V, it's a default install of 2008R2.


----------



## 2xg

I wouldn't do any Bios updates yet, hold on that.


----------



## macthorough

Here's and error I just found:

The COM+ Event System detected a bad return code during its internal processing. HRESULT was 80070057 from line 65 of d:\w7rtm\com\complus\src\events\tier1\subscription.cpp. This warning may be expected if the computer is low on resources. If the computer is not low on resources, and these warnings persist, it may indicate a problem in the COM+ Event System.


----------



## macthorough

i started combing thru the service and changed as many dependencies to auto/start and the issue eventually stopped. I will keep an eye on it... i think it was the SPP notification service but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## 2xg

Alright, we'll be here if issue comes back.


----------



## macthorough

It's back... It hangs still


----------



## jjardine

I had the same issue with the server hanging. What we finally figured out was that one of the Windows updates broke the network card driver. We updated the driver and the issue has gone away. HP Server. 

Hope this helps.

_*"It's so obvious as to be difficult to articulate."*_


----------



## jefffogel1974

The fix for this issue is very simple. 

First we will examine what causes the issue to begin with. The cause is the COM+ Event Service detects a bad code and hangs. When you go to services.msc you won't see the service hang but believe me it is. If you try to stop the server you will then see it hang and you won't be able to get it back started. You can't kill the process via taskmgr because its a svchost.exe service so you'll never know which one to kill unless you download a little program call Processor Explorer from Sysinternals.

1. Open Eventviewer and select Application and filter the list so all you see are Error logs

2. Scroll through al Error logs till you come to one EventSystem (EventID=4621) (The COM+ Event System could not remove the EventSystem.EventSubscription object {C986B80D-E6CE-4FB0-9A44-F19BF27C165A}-{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}-{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}. The HRESULT was 800706be.)

3. Ok now open Process Explorer and sort by process name 

4. Find the list of svhost.exe and start right clicking each and selecting Properties.

5. After hitting Properties on each services make sure you are selecting the Services tab and look for the svchost.exe process that has the EventSystem service which its display name is COM+ Event System

6. Now close the box and right click on the svchost.exe process and select Restart

7. Instantly once the service shuts down and restarts you will notice in your taskmgr that the users that were hung are now gone and they can now login and logout as they please

8. There are some services that won't start back up after restarting this service so make sure you go back into services.msc and sort services by automatic and start up the ones that aren't running.

This should resolve your issue until you get another SystemEvent error in Event View, but then just follow these steps and you are fine. The greatest thing about this fix is it doesn't requrie a reboot like all the millions of thread out there about this issue, because the issue isn't resolved by a reboot.

I am definately interested in hearing if this has worked for you so please let me know.

Thanks
Jeff


----------

